# 824 Power Shift Tecumseh Alternator wiring to add LED Lights



## aweninge (Oct 28, 2016)

Good morning all! I am new to the forum and a new owner of a used 824 Toro Power Shift snowblower which is like new. I have read through the sticky to add LED lights. I understand I need a bridge rectifier, fuse holders and smoothing capacitor. 

My question is on the wiring I currently have on my snowblower:blush:. The lead coming from under the flywheel shroud has a three prong connector with three wires;

1 - black
1 - green
1 - red

In all the other posts I have read there seems to be just one wire that is typically yellow. My Toro is an 1989 model 38540 with a Tecumseh model HM80-155337N. When I look at the Toro manual for my snowblower it doesn't show any alternator. 

I am assuming that it is a 10 AMP Alternator for a battery charging system. how do I wire the green, black and red wires to make this work for LED lights? How many watts can I support on a system like mine? I am mechanically inclined but I am no electrical. I will try to figure out how to upload some pictures once I figure out how to.

Thank you for any help you can provide!


----------



## aweninge (Oct 28, 2016)

Sorry, I am not able to post pictures from what I can tell. I will keep trying.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

aweninge said:


> Sorry, I am not able to post pictures from what I can tell. I will keep trying.


If you upload the pictures on a place like photobucket.com, I think you can then copy and paste pictures.
Try copying and pasting a picture from google and you'll find out if you can or not. :blush:


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

You may have to do some probing with a meter while it's running looking for AC and or DC.
The Tecumseh manual I have says;

Tecumseh's standard engine wiring color codes, effective August, 1992 are as follows:
Code Product
Yellow - Alternator A.C. Leads
Red - Alternator D.C. + Leads
Brown - Alternator D.C. - Leads
Black - Alternator Ground Leads, Battery Ground Leads
Orange - 12 Volt Starter B + Leads
Dark Green - Ignition Shut-Off Leads
NOTE: PRIOR TO AUGUST 1992, WIRE CODES CHANGED ACCORDING TO MODEL AND SPECIFICATION
NUMBERS.


----------



## aweninge (Oct 28, 2016)

hsblowersfan said:


> If you upload the pictures on a place like photobucket.com, I think you can then copy and paste pictures.
> Try copying and pasting a picture from google and you'll find out if you can or not. :blush:


Thank you for your advice hsblowersfan. I only have 2 posts and the site won't let me post a URL to a link with the pictures.


----------



## aweninge (Oct 28, 2016)

Thank you dbert. My Tecumseh is a 1989 model HM80-155337N serial 8197R if that helps the wiring. I can not for the life of me find anything related to this plug on any manual from Toro or Tecumseh. I know it's factory stock and looks like it belongs there. 

I am not much of an electrician but if you walk me through testing each lead I will report back what I find.

Snowblower runs like a top! One pull and it starts and runs smoothly. I just bought this 824 Powershift last week for $150 and it is built like a tank and looks almost new. Only other thing that needs adjusting is the Powershift itself won't shift. Everything else works.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

aweninge said:


> I am not much of an electrician but if you walk me through testing each lead I will report back what I find.


Do you have a volt/ohm meter?
Since we don't know what color is what, I'd suggest placing the test leads in various combinations starting with AC selected on the meter.
While it's running that is.
It may have diodes already installed so you may have to do the same test with DC selected.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

See some example alternator testing around page 50.
Tecumseh manual


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Here are two pictures of the harness connector


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

hsblowersfan said:


> Here are two pictures of the harness connector


......not seeing the pics ?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

nwcove said:


> ......not seeing the pics ?


That is odd, as I see the pictures on my post and also on the one where you quoted me.
Can anyone else see the pictures I posted before?


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

it is odd, an more odd....i just a lil bit ago, posted about pics that a first time poster added ? halloween gremlins ???


----------



## NVA4370 (Sep 12, 2016)

hsblowersfan said:


> That is odd, as I see the pictures on my post and also on the one where you quoted me.
> Can anyone else see the pictures I posted before?


Can't see any pictures here either.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

nwcove said:


> it is odd, an more odd....i just a lil bit ago, posted about pics that a first time poster added ? halloween gremlins ???


Can you see this pics...? :blush::blush:


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I can see the later ones (screenshot attachments) but not the ones earlier in the thread via aol mail.
They are unquestionably green, red and black wires, but the only way I know for sure to find out what is on them is to test it with a volt meter. It may be an add-on/transplant since the Tecumseh model number does not show an alternator.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I did a copy and paste of the pictures that were e-mailed to me. 
I guess one CAN NOT do that, as it does show as posted on my screen but no one else on the forum can see them.........


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

What it looks like on my PC for anyone interested.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

What does the green wire on stator end connect to on this one?
Tecumseh OVXL120 alternator stator 611113 | eBay


----------



## aweninge (Oct 28, 2016)

Thank you for the manual link. I will start it up and test the leads with a multi-meter based on the manual. I will report back what I find. I won't be able to get around to this until Wednesday night but I will get back to you. Thanks again for your help dbert!


----------

